

Obama Will Headline DNC Fundraiser Hosted By Sam Altman And Marissa Mayer - chiachun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/20/president-obama-will-headline-dnc-fundraiser-hosted-by-ycs-sam-altman-and-yahoos-marissa-mayer/

======
cowbell
I was under the impression that yahoo was against the Obama administration's
surveillance policies. It seems I have been misled.

------
o0-0o
I feel sorry for Marissa Mayer and Sam Altman.

~~~
gohrt
Why? They are 1%ers now.

